
35 States allow cops to have sex with prisoners in their custody - pje
https://www.buzzfeed.com/albertsamaha/this-teenager-accused-two-on-duty-cops-of-rape-she-had-no
======
squozzer
Another way of looking at this is, "35 states have not reported a scandal
where cops had sex with prisoners in their custody." IOW, in 15 states, an
incident surfaced that forced the state legislature into passing a law.

